
FAS Russia reaches $8M settlement with Google on exclusivity of GApps - SXX
http://en.fas.gov.ru/press-center/news/detail.html?id=49774
======
SXX
Long story short for anyone wondering why it's interesting: case was initiated
by Yandex. Yandex wanted to have their apps pre-installed on smartphones sold
on local market, but Google license agreement for vendors require "all or
nothing" so vendors are not allowed to have Google Play, but have competitor
software on device as well.

Now vendors that produce smartphones for Russian market able to pre-install
any search, maps or other apps by default while keeping rest of Google Apps
package.

Google also fined for 438,067,400 roubles (~$7,818,136).

~~~
SXX
More links from Reuters and Yandex (both posted on HN earlier):

[http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN17J11C](http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN17J11C)

[https://yandex.com/company/blog/celebration-of-choice-a-
lett...](https://yandex.com/company/blog/celebration-of-choice-a-letter-from-
arkady-volozh-yandex-ceo/)

